# Powdered Water Flavoring Stuff



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I just finished storing some powdered _Gatorade_. I'm a thinking that after a SHTF type thing, the water we might be drinking might not be as tasty as it is right now, or even if it is, perhaps people will get bored with drinking plain water after a while. I know I will. I was wondering if others have taken this into consideration, and what other water flavors mixes they are storing.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

This is sooooooo true!!!!!! When I lived overseas, we were faced with a survival situation in which our only drinking water was from a stagnant swamp that was thoroughly contaminated with everything, including human waste. The water was brown. Taking no chances, I boiled that brew for 20 minutes and then strained it through a bandana. It was safe enough, but tasted horrible. I used powdered Koolaid to add some flavor so the kids would drink it. Dehydration was always a risk, as the temps and humidity were both high. Until we found another water source, this kept us alive.

I don't use artificially flavored drinks or food in "real life" but I have packets of Crystal Lite lemonade in all our BOBs, just to flavor water if needed.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I like Tang and Crystal Lite.

You're right about this. My young relative who served overseas always asked for powdered drink mixes because the water tasted so bad there.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a bunch of gatorade powder put back. Several flavors. I also keep the single serve packets in my GHB. I found it really helps after field testing various filters and purification tablets. Makes the water go down easier.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll have to say the title of this thread caught my attention "powdered water" I wonder how you go about rehydrating that? I don't drink coffee so my preps have family size teabags and sugar. I think I have one container of Country Time lemonade. I did read recently that teabags have a shelf life of 6 months. Mine never last that long.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For kids, different flavors of sweetened kool aid.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hayden said:


> I'll have to say the title of this thread caught my attention "powdered water" I wonder how you go about rehydrating that? I don't drink coffee so my preps have family size teabags and sugar. I think I have one container of Country Time lemonade. I did read recently that teabags have a shelf life of 6 months. Mine never last that long.


BuyDehydratedWater.com - The freshest, purest dehydrated water on Earth.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I enjoy Prince of Peace Ginger/honey tea. It is crystals and will melt in cold water or can be enjoyed warm. Warning if you don't like ginger you will HATE this.

Ingredients: Cane Sugar, Honey, Ginger.
Amazon.com: prince of peace ginger tea


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I have EmergenC powder bags. Has Vitamins & electrolytes.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We drink Crystal Lite in our water all the time. We buy an extra box every time we shop to store in our SHTF supply's.
.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> BuyDehydratedWater.com - The freshest, purest dehydrated water on Earth.


Take a few minutes to read the FAQs - it is so funny.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Take a few minutes to read the FAQs - it is so funny.


I enjoyed a blurb from their "Jobs" section:


> *Current Positions Available:
> *We have temporarily suspended hiring due to the implementation of ObamaCare. Although we plan on hiring again soon, we want to assure all our current and future employees that we will do everything possible to always keep them at the highest minimum wage salary possible.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I like the extra advertisements that pop up in their jobs section.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

No idea about that. Pop up blocker, FTW!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I want to know when powdered beer becomes available.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Powdered milk


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Powdered milk & Nestles Quik.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I keep some Crystal light and Tang my preps too.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've always bought powdered Gatorade. One scoop in a Nalgene type bottle, fill with clean water, shake, and you've got a liter of good tasting Gatorade that will also help replenish electrolytes as well as hydrate.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

I drink those powdered packets in my water all the time. I'm not a fan of Spring water and if we run out of purified water i use in in tap or spring water to make it taste better.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you don't store powdered flavoring for any other purpose put a few lemonade/orangeade cans in your flu med prep kit .... re-hydrating and cutting the taste of the solution can make the recovery a bit better .... even more important with the kids


----------

